# False water cobra



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

has anyone here kept fwc?

just after some care tips about them

growth rate
what kind ofenclosure do they need? - temp, humidity ect

do they like lots of water, or just enough to bath in

any info would be great


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

have you ever had any experence with venomous snakes?

heres a decent link http://www.snakemuseum.com/cobra.htm and another http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_Water_Cobra

the WFC was the first larger venomous snake i hooked, kinda hard cause it was swiming in a tub of water really cool snake, but unless you have a fair bit of experence with venomous snakes i wouldnt look into getting one. the one i was handling was very fast to stirke during its feeding so homostats and a good hook are a must.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i have alot of experience with non venomous snakes (boa's, GTP, milksnake's) andkept many other reptiles, so i know what i am doing

have kept things more dangerous than these too, Brazilian wandering spiders (Phoneutria spp.)









other dangerous things i've had include electric eel, stonefish ect.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well from what i have learned dangerous fish, inverts, lizards dont really prepare you for venomous snakes. i would HIGHLY recommend you finding an experienced venomous snake keeper and learn from him/ her, its the best and safest way to go. keeping venomous snakes is a lot harder then most realize sure anyone one can put one in an enclosure but are you prepared to do daily maintance, is it excape proof, force feeding, medical care, handling, all the different tools to work with etc. what if it get out will it be locked in a snake room where it cant excape further or your bedroom. depending where you live there could be laws restriciting ownership of venomous snakes, you may need a premit, where is the antivenom located ... are you going to have some on hand. all of which cost a good dollar. are you ready to take responisiblity for your snake(s) what if it bites you, a friend, family member, or a neighbour (which if it did you could be sue for a lot of money). there are a million reasons not to keep venomous snakes but if you are going to keep them find someone that knows what they are doing, get a mentor your wont believe the stuff you will learn, after the first three times of me going to mine i learned more about snakes then i ever knew, there is always something to learn.

dont take my post as a negitive thing towards you but they are just plan out facts that have to be considered before keeping venomous snakes. and i dont know if i would start with a FWC but that just me, there are a couple other ppl that would know a lot more then myself. lets see what they have to say. just keep posting questions and we will all try and help you out









best of luck 
dark FrOsT


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Is your intent to move to venomous snakes in the future? If so, you need to first get venomoids because they are the real thing and have the same tendencies as one with venom. But WHEN you get bit, you don't get sick or die. A FWC will not train you in any way for rattlers or elapids. I think once you go out and get a venomoid and get bit you will go back to pythons and milksnakes. These things do not act like any other snake. They are aggressive whenever confronted. And so quick. Think long and hard before you get into this kind of thing. It is only for the MOST EXPERIENCED HOBBYIST. Are you just that? I'm not gonna try to talk you out of one. I think that would just make you want to get one more. Just go grab yourself a venomoid and learn to hook it. Apply pressure to the bite to stop bleeding and keep your wounds very clean. And always wait till one bite goes away before attempting to hook and tail again. Watch your face! Good luck guy. I'm willing to answer any other questions you have about venomous. PM me if you desire.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The practice of creating venomoids is cruel and disgusting. I highly advocate against the purchase of such abominations... It's the equivalent of cutting the lips off of your piranhas to show their teeth better - except worse.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i totally agree with mettle, dont do it


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

IMO, I dont think false water cobras are dangerous at all, since it is rear fang and mildly venomous. Most people wont even have serious reaction to its venome. Similar to mangrove snake (which is my favorite).

I wont handly a large one though, but precaution is always a must.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

what if he does not fall under what is considered the "most". i dont think that anyone should call a venomous snake not dangerous at all. people react a little differnet when i comes to venom some for example i dont react to be stings my girl does very badly and she would be need to be rushed to the doctors asap casue she reacts so badly and could die.

there are lots of snakes that were thought "not dangerous" example the boomslang until someone dies.

im by far NOT an expert but i do understand the risks involed. i guess this all means dont under estimate how anything delivers there venom casue if a simple bee sting can kill someone. wonder what a WFC could do to the right person.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Mettle said:


> The practice of creating venomoids is cruel and disgusting. I highly advocate against the purchase of such abominations... It's the equivalent of cutting the lips off of your piranhas to show their teeth better - except worse.


100% agree


----------

